# Thunder and Lightning CD



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

first i want to thank everyone for the ideas and help with picking out a lightning machine. i went with the lightning fx machine. it had a great price of 12.88 at spilsbury and great reviews from everyone. i bought 3. now i need a good thunder and lightning cd. does anyone have any suggestions. if someone can make me a cd that would be great. ok, bring on the suggestions!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Last year I ended up making my own. I just download various files from the internet and then put them together using Audacity. I'll see if I can find my sources for the files, or the files themselves if your interested in going that route. I may even still have the file I created last year available.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Shadow - check your PM.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

hey joker, i'm not that talented to make a cd like that but it sounds like a great idea. my email is [email protected] if you want to shoot me over a taste, thanks


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

15 bucks http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have to have someone else make you a cd?

If you can burn a cd yourself then you'll find this thread helpful and it's free.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8921&


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Those Lightning F/X Machines come with Thunder CDs. Maybe you could hold off buying a CD until you hear the one that comes with the machine. It may be all you need, and will save you some $$$ in the process. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> If you can burn a cd yourself then you'll find this thread helpful and it's free.
> http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8921&


I was going to suggest melty211's freebee,he has alot of great stuff & he has a few thunder-lightning tracks......hey melty were you be hidding ?


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i appreciate the help everyone. keep the ideas coming if any left


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

The _FreeSound_ site has lots of clips (some several minutes long) of user submitted sounds (thunder, rain, dog barks, howls, etc. etc.)

http://www.freesound.org/index.php

Then I do all my mixing with _Sound Studio 3_:

http://www.freeverse.com/apps/app/?id=5012


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

I use Suburban Thunder by Michael Oster. It is a real Thunderstorm recorded in Florida and is 63 minutes long.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

The cd with the machine has SOME T&L, but it is a mix cd with spooky sounds too.

There should be a few hour long tracks of just T&L on the wavs ftp

http://www.minionsweb.com/wavs.shtml

plus there are a number of individual t&l sound bites in there.


----------

